# ICD-10 Webinars



## dballard2004 (Feb 4, 2014)

The AHA is offering four free webinars on ICD-10 starting in March.  You can find more info here:http://www.ahacentraloffice.org/codes/webinars.shtml


----------



## darlene.dean@lpnt.net (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks for posting this.  I'm always looking for free opportunities to learn.


----------



## d_imparato (Feb 5, 2014)

Thank you for this information!!!

Donna LPN, CPC-A, AAS
Clinical Appeals Specialist


----------



## syed111 (Feb 20, 2014)

*Best FREE CEU site*

Hello frnz, dont worry if you ARE SHORT Of your CEU'S, http://ceus.coursewebs.com/courses/MedicalPracticeCodingPro/index.asp, JUST CLICK ON THIS AND BE RELAXED, DONT WASTE YOUR MONEY.---- ABSOLUTELY FREEEEEE


----------



## Chunduri (Feb 20, 2014)

syed111 said:


> Hello frnz, dont worry if you ARE SHORT Of your CEU'S, http://ceus.coursewebs.com/courses/MedicalPracticeCodingPro/index.asp, JUST CLICK ON THIS AND BE RELAXED, DONT WASTE YOUR MONEY.---- ABSOLUTELY FREEEEEE




It is asking to enter the access code to add a course. How can we do that?


----------

